# Today's "why you should always hire a consultant" reminder.



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 16, 2012)

Just wanted to share some pictures of the catwalks in a local facility less than a year old. Aside from the fact that rails are closely spaced, there are so many other pipes, conduits and architectural supports in the way that even focusing an instrument can be rather challenging. There is also an acoustical panel just under this catwalk that cuts off the light making it hard fully light the apron of the facility. One has to cram all the instruments into the open slots between pipe and panels to get desirable coverage. 



The catwalk itself is also open grid, which is just terrible on the knees. 

If you are going to build a facility, PLEASE hire a qualified theatre consultant! 

At least the place has both a 200 and a 400 amp company switch. If they will see much use is a different can of worms.


----------



## jonliles (Mar 16, 2012)

Which space?


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 16, 2012)

Now, now, how do you know it WASN'T a (misguided/uninformed/ignorant) consultant* who misapplied the 4" sphere rule ( Building Code Guide to Stairways, Railings, Landing Construction & Stair Safety Inspections ) to specify that railing? Wonder how many infants will be crawling around on that catwalk?

Edit: *OR, the building designer was not a CB member and thus has not seen this thread.


----------



## MPowers (Mar 17, 2012)

As Derek so nicely pointed out, check the thread he referenced. I have re printed an abbreviated version of one of the posts that references railings and regulation exceptions

There is an International Building Code exception to railings.See exception 5.

"1013.1 Where required. Guards shall be located along
open-sided walking surfaces,....................
Exception: Guards are not required for the following locations:

5. At elevated walking surfaces appurtenant to stages
and platforms for access to and utilization of special
lighting or equipment.

The NFPA Life Safety Code is similar:

12.2.11.1.6 Locations Not Requiring Guards. Guards shall not
be required in the following locations:

(3) Guards shall not be required where the side of an elevated walking surface is required to be open for the normal
functioning of special lighting or for access and use of other special equipment.


----------



## Volunteer (Mar 20, 2012)

Reminds me of a place in California, (similar but not this one) where one had to "walk" the fixtures hand over hand, over and through the railings down to the lower pipe to hang it. Leaning over the railings to focus was much more dangerous than having fewer pipes, and how much extra construction cost was all that steel and welding? The other awful part was the "fiberglass" fire retardent in the paint that made working on the grid itchy and painful for days afterword. One benefit was wearing heavy shirts in the heat and running up and down those stairs kept the weight off....


----------

